# Brazil Nuts



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Blearghghghghgh!!!  Has anyone got a way of getting these down? OMG they are disgusting!! I'm trying to be good and eat one (!) a day, but they are revolting!  I could try the choc ones, but it just feels like that would be a waste of good chocolate!!

Eeeew!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Sallywags

I found the chocolate ones weren't too bad - saying that after 2 weeks of eating those (while stimming) I can't face them anymore either!  

You only need to eat them for the selenium so maybe just stick to the pineapple juice or try taking Pregnacare multi-vits as these have selenium in them anyway!

Lully x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm doing the pineapple thing, and the pregnacare vits too!  but i'm determined to get these bloomin nuts down now, seeing as i have bought 2 bags of them!! maybe i could chop them up and make them into a cake!!!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe you could chop them up and put them in yoghurt??

Cake is never a bad idea!   

x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

i've just resurrected my breadmaker - maybe i need to practice fruit and nut cake!


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Sally,

I hate them too!!! They are absolutely disgusting    . They have no taste at all and there is nothing nice about them, apart from theym having selenium in them.

I like the idea of adding them to cake and yoghurt though!! The less obvious they are the better 

xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I have just eaten one now - i chewed it to a pulp and washed it down with a glass of water. i think i now need chocolate to get over it....

yuck, yuck and more yuck!!!


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't used to like them either. Now I keep them in the fridge so the oils in them don't go rancid and they will stay fresh longer and taste better (all nuts/seeds should be kept chilled for that reason). I eat the cold brazils with dark chocolate (instead of biscuits/cakes) with my coffee/tea/hot chocolate: I bite on the brazil and then I bite on the chocolate so I get a nice combo in my mouth!!    

Also you could melt some dark chocolate and dip the brazils in it and then freeze them on a tray for a short period and then keep them in the fridge for later use. Yum!

Minty


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

What if i chew the brazil nut really quickly and swallow it, then have a nice chunk of chocolate to take the taste away?!?!


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

sallywags said:


> What if i chew the brazil nut really quickly and swallow it, then have a nice chunk of chocolate to take the taste away?!?!


That sounds good to me too! Anything with chocolate and I'll be there!!

And remember you can devise as many ways of eating them as you like - just use your imagination.  But let us know what you've come up with!!

Buon appetito!!
Minty
x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

you girls crack me up!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

So does anyone actually like Brazil nuts then?!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

My DH does   weirdo!!

Otherwise, no.  No one normal liked them!  What is their purpose on this planet??  

Lully x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Lully77 said:


> My DH does  weirdo!!


My DH doesn't like chocolate - weirdo!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I love brazils, with or without chocolate (sorry Sally!)


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry Prof Waffle - didn't mean you weren't normal! I knew that comment would backfire on me!   

I don't like ice-cream (and never have done - used to let it melt all over my hand in my buggy, Mum says) and my DH tells me that makes me a weirdo!

x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I like Brazil Nuts (Sorry girls   ) The one's in chocolate from M&S are nice or BHS do them too but the BHS one's have quite big brazils in... I'd try some Fruit & nut cake maybe.x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Lully77 said:


> Sorry Prof Waffle - didn't mean you weren't normal! I knew that comment would backfire on me!


hehe I know what you meant!


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Laughing my head off reading all this.   .
I used to love brazils but now I,m stimming again, I just cant face them.
Maybe its cos I know they,re good for me now.
Always been a bit of a junk food freak.
I,m taking the selenium tablets instead, less to chew.

TracyM


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I only like them in chocolate


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

I love them or should I say I used to!  I can still eat them but not as many could eat them by the bag full but  after eating them during treatment it has put me off a bit. Although not if they are covered in chocolate!


xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Answer to your prayers is selenium extract which can be purchased from Holland & Barrett and other good health food shops, it thickened my lining up a treat where pineapple and brazil nuts didn't ..I hated the bits between my teeth with brazil nuts yuk !

You can buy them online as well I think .. 

Here you go ...

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/categories.asp?cid=50

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I used to LOVE brazil nuts... till tx. Bleargh.

How about putting them in a processor to chop them up fine and chucking them in your brekkie cereal or similar?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I really like them  

 

xxx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't stand them either yuck, i chopped them up and made flapjack  

Z xx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Why don't you try Gillian McKeith's Carob Fudge Brownie? Full of nuts (esp. Brazils) and soooo healthy!!!

Here's how to do it:

300g pitted dates
200g soaked raisins
4 tbsp carob powder
500g Brazil nuts, presoaked overnight in cold water
100g ground flax seeds
100g sunflower seeds
125g chopped walnuts
125g whole walnuts
sprinkle of sesame seeds

1. Place the dates, raisins, carob powder, Brazils and 500ml water in a food processor and blend until you have a smooth paste.
2. Mix through the seeds and walnuts.
3. Spread the mixture evenly on to a 10x20cm baking tray lined with cling film. Sprinkle with sesame seeds then freeze for 1 hour.
4. Cut into 12 pieces and serve.
Will keep in the fridge for up to 5 days.

Enjoy!
Minty


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey - i dont like ice cream either!!!!!

also...brazil nuts! thinki mite have to buy the ones with chocolate on them...i assume with our without the choc they are just as good!?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm, i spoke to my consultant today and he was adamant that nothing i do now will change what happens to my eggies.....

maybe i will just make the flapjack to use them up?!?!

minty, can you use coco instead of carob? i really don't like carob...


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

I eat my brazils with a wee box of raisins and they go down a treat


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

sallywags said:


> minty, can you use coco instead of carob? i really don't like carob...


I'm sure you can. I might try that too!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Lully77 said:


> My DH does  weirdo!!
> 
> Otherwise, no. No one normal liked them! What is their purpose on this planet??
> 
> Lully x


i tried them for tx but then had so many it has put me off for life! i stick to the selenium tablets instead and pineapple juice - much nicer


----------

